# Selling Some Calls



## BrentWin (Jun 21, 2014)

I've got a booth at the local street fair this weekend. Yesterday was pretty good and today should be better as I have several guys that are coming back with more money and without their wife/girl friend. 

This type of thing makes for kind of a long weekend, but it lets alot of people see and hear your calls that might not otherwise get a chance to.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1941-001_zpsef03cae0.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1942-001_zpsaa702810.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2014)

I didn't know bottle stoppers doubled as duck calls  .................nice looking setup . Hope it goes well for ya !


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 21, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I didn't know bottle stoppers doubled as duck calls  .................nice looking setup . Hope it goes well for ya !



A little something to distract the ladies, while we are talking business. :cool2:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wish you a great and profitable weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks like you got little of every thing ,,, good luck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2014)

Quite the selection. Bet that took some time to build up


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 22, 2014)

Had a great weekend! 15 calls and 7 bottle stoppers sold. The best part is hundreds of people saw my calls and know that there is a local call maker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jun 22, 2014)

I might try something similar this fall if I get a bit of an inventory built up. I can't see that it would hurt to try. Glad you sold some calls.


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 22, 2014)

elijahhenry10 said:


> I might try something similar this fall if I get a bit of an inventory built up. I can't see that it would hurt to try. Glad you sold some calls.



Get your work out there where people can see it. Customers can't buy from you if they don't know you are out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 22, 2014)

Brent is going to be a celebrity call maker now and giving advice already. Go Brent go. Congrats on the sales and exposure.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats, Glad it was a success for ya !!!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 23, 2014)

Glad you had a good show. I just got unloaded from a 2 day show and barely broke even. Last year this show was good and I was in a terrible spot this year had a great spot but no people and the ones there spent nothing.


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 23, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Glad you had a good show. I just got unloaded from a 2 day show and barely broke even. Last year this show was good and I was in a terrible spot this year had a great spot but no people and the ones there spent nothing.



Been there, done that. I did a gun show last February, did great. The same show, two months later, sold 2 calls in 2 days. Go figure


----------

